# Good sites for selling firearms?



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to sell a rifle of my collection on Gunbroker, and it's getting no love, and I m getting frustrated. What are some other good sites out there for the auctioning or selling of firearms?


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Try Gunsamerica.com & Armslist.com


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you! I've got it posted on both of them. Here's to hooping it sells *cheers*


----------

